# escaped crickets



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a serious problem with loose crickets running around the place. anyone got any advice on home made crcket catchers etc? all ideas welcome.
thanks sam.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I got some cockroach traps cheap on eBay and they caught my strays...


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

hmm i havent tried this but lay doen something hard and flat on the floor put layers of tape on it (whatevers strongest ducktape??) and sprinkle on the bug grub they will come THEY WILL FEAST!!
good luck: victory:
:grin1:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Sticky side-up though!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> Sticky side-up though!


lol yeah forgot to mention that haha
:grin1:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

My 'roach traps smell of banana, so that could be a good bait if you've no bug grub? Does that stuff smell btw?


----------



## suzy2869 (Jul 29, 2007)

*same problem*

i dropped a whole box the other day think the hoover and my trainer got most of em but there's one or two under the floorboards in the airing cupboard aside from ripping the floors to bits has any one any ideas on securing their demise?????


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

time to invest in a cat  the greatest cricket catcher ever. ours sits on top of he cricket viv waiting for escapees :lol2:


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine too she catches crickets i didnt even know had escaped lol

Suzy could you not use a bit of fly spray if tis no where near where any of your reps are


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

use Tokey gecko


----------



## suzy2869 (Jul 29, 2007)

*RE Fly spray*

hi all have tried fly spray little bugger just goes quiet for a couple of hours to lull me into a false sense of security then starts bloody chirping again gggrrrr!!!!!


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

ok thanks everyone! keep the ideas coming. dont reall have the money spare to pay for roach catchers or anything. think i'll try the gaffa tape with banana thing. i'll set it up tonight and tell you how many of the little gits i catch by the morning !!! :grin1: (wish i could afford a cat, they sound like the best bet, lol.)


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I use ardap spray, it lasts for weeks and is fantastic for treating against mites as well


----------

